# Just released my first album



## Jiyangc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi all, I just released my first album of my live performances of various transcriptions by Godowsky, Earl Wild, Arcadi Volodos, Busoni, and more , as well as the Liszt Sonata in B minor. You can find it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008LYEN5K/ref=cm_sw_su_dp

Or Itunes:













best

Jiyang Chen
http://www.jiyangchenpiano.com


----------

